# PRIVY DIG HEALTH HAZARD



## appliedlips (Nov 23, 2011)

I, like many of privy diggers out there have been one to believe over the years that diseases and viruses found in privy soil would be long gone in older pits. I was wrong, I have now had two friends suffer acutely from Histoplasmosis, contracted directly while digging in privies in the Ohio Valley. One I spoke with recently was hospitalized with near fatal symptoms, another a long time dig partner suffered for more than a year and could hardly breath at times. Anybody working with soil is at risk, but digging in ashy dry privy or dump soil lends itself to infection by easily breathing particles into the lungs. This is a real risk, and both cases were acute and both diggers can tell you which privy they contracted the disease from. I am rethinking my once care free attitudes regarding health risks from digging. Masks will be a part of dig tools from now on. Hate to be a negative nelly but please be aware.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, I looked into it and that is terrifying. It seems that disease is only prevalent in the Ohio Valley area and around the Mississippi, but still, I wonder if it can be found around here. I don't dig with a mask, and I doubt I will, but it's certainly something to think about.


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wonder if this should be made into a sticky?


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 23, 2011)

thats scary, Ive always wondered if there really was any risk... I would have thought it was the wet privy's that would be questionable.  I know there are also a few diseases you can catch just from digging in rich soil, but soap and water deter that kind of stuff...

 Have you Been digging Doug?


----------



## harold (Nov 23, 2011)

I remember when the Saugatuck Res. was built two fellows contracted TB from the old graves they had to move.  So be careful in privies.  Some of the viruses lay dorment for ever.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 23, 2011)

Both scary stories.  It would probably also be wise to get vaccinated for some of these things, especially Tetanus.  You can get that just from cutting yourself on glass, new or old.  It's not just from burns or rusty objects.  I'm not sure what else you can get vaccinated for that applies to privies.  Does anyone know?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 23, 2011)

Histoplasmosis is a bad thing. My father in law had it and they thought it was lung cancer.
 It comes from breathing fungus spores found in the ground. They are found basically everywhere and are concentrated in stuff like bird droppings. The good news is if you have a decent immune system you probably wont be affected by it. They say at least 30% of the population has been exposed but only a small percent show and effects.
 A dry dusty privy or dump would be the most dangerous where you are breathing in dust. A dust mask in these conditions seems a reasonable precaution. 
 Dont forget your tetanus shots too. You have a lot more chance of dying from that than Histo if you arent vacinated.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 23, 2011)

> what else you can get vaccinated for that applies to privies.  Does anyone know?


 
 I am prone to symptoms of acute bottleitous but I have found 2 peices of glass a month keeps it under control.


----------



## towhead (Nov 23, 2011)

Also known as:   Ohio River Valley fever

 Read about it here:  

 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002073/


----------



## Bixel (Nov 23, 2011)

I have been in dusty basements and holes before, and used a mask. 

 As far as tetanus, I have had 2 updates in the last 6 years. The latest I needed for school last year, the one before that I put a three inch framing nail all the way through my hand. Fun times!


----------



## pjritter (Nov 23, 2011)

I have heard that bacteria was found in sealed egytian tombs.


----------



## VTdigger (Nov 23, 2011)

is there any resource for chemicals or diseases you could be  exposed to from digging? Because I know these dumps must have some pretty nasty stuff in them.

 I'm not worried just curious I always wear gloves and wash up real good after a dig and never eat while on a  dig. I haven't got a tetanus shot yet,  I probably should, because I intend to dig the heck out of 2012 and have been cut real good a few times even with gloves, though it's mostly because I have to check something out before gloves go on and that turns out to be a slicer.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 23, 2011)

I have never dug a privy, but I've used one.. seems to me the world's nicest, finest things did not always go into them.
 ..in fact, I'd suspect all kinds of really icky, yucky, get-it-out-of-here nastiness ended up down there.. I don't want to scare anyone, but these thoughts invade my conscience like a recurring dream.. I also wear latex gloves when I touch the door at the Wawa.. [8D]


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm always cautious not to breathe any type of dust if I can avoid it. In addition to bacteria and fungi, there are all kinds of nasty non-organic dust-borne particles that will refuse to leave once they get into your lungs. Being a mechanic by trade, asbestos in brake dust comes to mind.

 The pits and dumps around here are all at least damp and usually wet now from all the rain we have had recently. Dust isn't much of a problem now, but I make it a point to avoid breathing it when digging in dry soil and especially dry ash. A trip to the hospital with messed-up lungs is not on my list of things I want to get out of digging [:'(]  ~Jim


----------



## pjritter (Nov 23, 2011)

sometimes i dont shower after a wet mucky privy dig. i like the smell and feeling to last as long as possible before someone complains too much.


----------



## hunter2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

> I haven't got a tetanus shot yet,  I probably should
> 
> If you really plan to dig as much as you say then you will get injured at some point most likley. Glove or not
> Vtdigger do yourself a favor and get the shot.
> ...


----------



## Gromit0299 (Nov 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  hunter2000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 23, 2011)

The real question is was the fungus contracted from the first couple feet of the privies or from the use layer? If it was from the first couple feet then I would say that privy digging is no more dangerous then just planting a garden or digging a small hole in your yard. If it could be proven that it was contracted from the use layer then I would say its something to be weary of.

 Chris


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Doug,

Histoplasmosis sounds bad. Thanks for bringing this to the fore. I don't want any...





From.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 23, 2011)

I read this, which I find pretty startling...

 "H. capsulatum grows in soil and material contaminated with bird or bat droppings (guano). The fungus has been found in poultry house litter, caves, areas harboring bats, and in bird roosts (particularly those of starlings)."

 DROPPINGS... Got plenty of those in privies. I would think in very dry areas where the crap still lingers, this fungus might indeed exist... Privies around here aren't ever dry, so I'll try not to worry.


----------



## madman (Nov 23, 2011)

DONT FIGHT IT IVE BEEN SICK FROM ASH DUST BEFORE, ITS NOT FUN, JUST WHERE A FREAKIN MASK!


----------



## pjritter (Nov 23, 2011)

well look at me....before digging i had a bright future...now all i wanna do is dig. maybe the dirt has a psychological effecting bacteria that makes us want more dirt. 

 probably put there by the Russians. (or Hessians if its an 18th century pit)


----------



## rockbot (Nov 24, 2011)

Very interesting. I would think that the arsenic found in coal ash, ( which has a lot ) would be my biggest concern.[&:]


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 24, 2011)

Chris, I cannot be sure if it were from the first few feet or below, but in dry dusty conditions and in a hole head deep you would be breathing alot more just working in the yard. These were not average,quick to recover cases, they were extreme.I am sure you can relate to black boogers and hacking up dirt. I have hardly ever used a mask when digging and have hacked alot of dirt and ash. It is not something resulting from the use layer in my opinion. 




> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> The real question is was the fungus contracted from the first couple feet of the privies or from the use layer? If it was from the first couple feet then I would say that privy digging is no more dangerous then just planting a garden or digging a small hole in your yard. If it could be proven that it was contracted from the use layer then I would say its something to be weary of.
> 
> Chris


----------



## rockbot (Nov 24, 2011)

On the bright side, arsenic kills bacteria and fungi![]


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> Chris, I cannot be sure if it were from the first few feet or below, but in dry dusty conditions and in a hole head deep you would be breathing alot more just working in the yard. These were not average,quick to recover cases, they were extreme.I am sure you can relate to black boogers and hacking up dirt. I have hardly ever used a mask when digging and have hacked alot of dirt and ash. It is not something resulting from the use layer in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 
 Doug,

 Thats what I figured. I just wanted to get the point across that this is not from old viruses or bacteria that are laying dormant in the privy use layer. Its more likely caused just from lots of digging in general. Its probably likely that you could contract this from a large dry ash dump as well as a privy. I would think any conditions where this fungus can survive in the ground would be an issue. I think weather you are digging a dry ash filed privy or dump or cleaning out a pigeon coup or just digging in your yard you would have a chance at contracting this fungus.

 Chris


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 24, 2011)

I have to agree with Gromit here, let's make this a sticky. 

 As for wearing a mask, I've often wondered if I should - now I WILL! Just 'cause I don't know what _might_ be there doesn't mean it's not. Safety First. 

 Brian


> ORIGINAL:  Gromit0299
> 
> Wonder if this should be made into a sticky?


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 24, 2011)

Who has done research stating that things like TB do not lay dormant in the soil?  Tetanus lives in soil among other things.  Cut yourself while digging and it seems very risky.  As I said, if you get a bad cut or burn when not digging, the first thing they ask you at the ER is when your last Tetanus shot was.  

 When digging, we sometimes encounter bottles that are still full.  One time, Tom poured out one of the bottles and it stunk to high heaven.  I think bottles with their contents are kind of neat.  I'm wondering what the effect all of the crude oil in the privies here is.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 24, 2011)

There was a House episode where a couple of divers were exploring an 1800's shipwreck, and came across an old jar, still sealed. They didn't know what was in it, then brought it onto their boat. They dropped it, it broke, and a flap of skin with sores on it landed on the person. Turns out the ship was an old slave ship, and there was a case of smallpox on board. The doctor took skin from someone with the disease to make a vaccine from, then the ship sank. The person got smallpox, and the doctors had a hard time treating it. This reminds me of that for some reason... []


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey doug I know u dig often so this might not be a bad investment for you and anyone else that digs alot of privies. It's battery powered so no need for an outlet.

  http://www.criticaltool.com/dc-com-pax-ial-blower-with-25-foot-ducting-canister-assembly?utm_source=become&utm_medium=cse


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 24, 2011)

> There was a House episode where a couple of divers were exploring an 1800's shipwreck, and came across an old jar, still sealed. They didn't know what was in it, then brought it onto their boat. They dropped it, it broke, and a flap of skin with sores on it landed on the person. Turns out the ship was an old slave ship, and there was a case of smallpox on board. The doctor took skin from someone with the disease to make a vaccine from, then the ship sank. The person got smallpox, and the doctors had a hard time treating it.


 
 never seen this show. I assume it is a comedy show?


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's a good show.  I really like Dr. House.[sm=kiss.gif]  I saw that episode too, Wheelah.  It was really interesting how they traced it back to that cat (I think it was?)


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 24, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Pox_on_Our_House


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2011)

Na I wont use a mask there are to many "warnings" on things these days,not going to worry about it digging privy's. I will go by what my doc told me, "the viruses that were once active are long gone" that's what I believe. I'll take my chances.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 25, 2011)

I am line with that reasoning too Rick, and don't think it is a result of viruses that were in the privy during use. Histoplasmosis is just one common in soil in Certain areas of the country. In one of the cases, after looking at the sanborns the privy was in a spot which later had an outbuilding that looking like a Chicken coup. Could have contributed. I probably will be lax in heavy clay, damp areas but not in dry dusty conditions.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 25, 2011)

Tique, havent been digging near as much as I would like but getting out off and on. We are heading out tommorrow, I am excited.I can smell pontils!



> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> thats scary, Ive always wondered if there really was any risk... I would have thought it was the wet privy's that would be questionable.Â  I know there are also a few diseases you can catch just from digging in rich soil, but soap and water deter that kind of stuff...
> 
> Have you Been digging Doug?


----------



## pjritter (Nov 25, 2011)

All of super special digging powers are a result of cuts and transmission via blood system while digging in pontil age use layer.


----------

